#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Тест на шизофрению

## Шавырин

http://www.schiz.ru/

----------

Нея (18.04.2011)

----------


## Aion

> http://www.schiz.ru/





> Ваш результат в баллах: 48. 
>     Для данного теста нормой считается результат от 15 до 65 баллов. 
> 
> Ваш результат считается нормальным. Вы, по всей видимости, не имеете предрасположенности к шизофрении, равно как и к другим психическим расстройствам.


Чесслово, слабо в энто дело верится (в смысле нормы). Но на учёте пока не стою, может и правда, ещё не шиз?  :EEK!:

----------


## Bagira

> Чесслово, слабо в энто дело верится (в смысле нормы). Но на учёте пока не стою, может и правда, ещё не шиз?


Со мной тоже всё по тесту в норме, 49 баллов ,хотя достаточно часто сомневаюсь в собственной нормальности .... :Confused:  Последнее время устаю от людей, распросов и долгих бесед, ловлю себя на мысли ,что не слушаю неинтересующие меня повествования....

----------


## Joy

> http://www.schiz.ru/


87

----------

Аминадав (17.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2011), Юндрун Топден (19.04.2011)

----------


## Чиффа

Гы... 64 балла

----------


## Аньезка

58 баллов

----------


## Топпер

Ваш результат в баллах: 47.
    Для данного теста нормой считается результат от 15 до 65 баллов.

Ваш результат считается нормальным. Вы, по всей видимости, не имеете предрасположенности к шизофрении, равно как и к другим психическим расстройствам.
Скорее всего, вас удовлетворяет ваш нынешний образ жизни, вы мало подвержены депрессиям и вполне устойчивы к стрессам, не подвержены резким перепадам настроения. Продолжайте жить в том же духе, и шизофрения вам не грозит!
При этом важно понимать, что данный тест не позволяет оценить множество физиологических факторов, оказывающих определяющее воздействие на результат диагностики. В то же время, если вы честно ответили на все вопросы, результат теста дает вам повод задуматься о вашем образе жизни и ближе познакомиться с вашей собственной личностью.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Мда. Действительно забавно. Называется - дошел.

    Ваш результат в баллах: 64.
    Для данного теста нормой считается результат от 15 до 65 баллов.

Ваш результат находится в верхней части интервала, отнесенного к норме. Это может свидетельствовать о возможном будущем перекосе результата за границу интервала нормы в связи с интенсификацией воздействий на вашу личность тех факторов, влиянию которых вы подвержены в вашей повседневной жизни.
Полученный результат показывает, что вы, скорее всего, подвержены стрессам или чрезмерным умственным нагрузкам. Также возможно, что ваш организм накопил солидный груз усталости, от которого вам следовало бы избавиться.
Предрасположенности к шизофрении вы, по всей видимости, не имеете.

----------


## Юй Кан

Сам уже давно не сомневаюсь, что -- посредственность, если не ниже: 33... %)

----------


## AndyZ

> Ваш результат в баллах: 46. 
>     Для данного теста нормой считается результат от 15 до 65 баллов. 
> Ваш результат считается нормальным. Вы, по всей видимости, не имеете предрасположенности к шизофрении, равно как и к другим психическим расстройствам.
> Скорее всего, вас удовлетворяет ваш нынешний образ жизни, вы мало подвержены депрессиям и вполне устойчивы к стрессам, не подвержены резким перепадам настроения. Продолжайте жить в том же духе, и шизофрения вам не грозит!
> При этом важно понимать, что данный тест не позволяет оценить множество физиологических факторов, оказывающих определяющее воздействие на результат диагностики. В то же время, если вы честно ответили на все вопросы, *результат теста дает вам повод задуматься о вашем образе жизни и ближе познакомиться с вашей собственной личностью.*


Выделенное жирным, это хорошо или плохо, я начинаю волноваться!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.04.2011), Юндрун Топден (19.04.2011)

----------


## Буль

46. Значит, я не шизофреник.

_У дымного человека внутри меня--87, а у летучей мыши-- 41, но она всё время списывает и зачем-то прячется за монитором. Кстати, почему у меня именно 46? Ведь оно делится на 2 без остатка, это так опасно!!!_

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

Good (19.04.2011), Ho Shim (19.04.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.04.2011), Пема Дролкар (19.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.04.2011), Юй Кан (18.04.2011), Юндрун Топден (19.04.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Предрасположенности к шизофрении вы, по всей видимости, не имеете.


Тут занятный момент, если вспомнить, что для "непограничников" ничего не говорится *об отсутствии* у них предрасположенности...

----------


## Ann Ginger

> http://www.schiz.ru/


39

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Ваш результат в баллах: 50.
    Для данного теста нормой считается результат от 15 до 65 баллов.

Ваш результат считается нормальным. Вы, по всей видимости, не имеете предрасположенности к шизофрении, равно как и к другим психическим расстройствам.
Скорее всего, вас удовлетворяет ваш нынешний образ жизни, вы мало подвержены депрессиям и вполне устойчивы к стрессам, не подвержены резким перепадам настроения. Продолжайте жить в том же духе, и шизофрения вам не грозит!
При этом важно понимать, что данный тест не позволяет оценить множество физиологических факторов, оказывающих определяющее воздействие на результат диагностики. В то же время, если вы честно ответили на все вопросы, результат теста дает вам повод задуматься о вашем образе жизни и ближе познакомиться с вашей собственной личностью.

Надо бы этот тест сделать обязательным при регистрации  :Big Grin:

----------

AndyZ (18.04.2011), Шавырин (18.04.2011), Юндрун Топден (19.04.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

31. но как-то сомнительно отношусь к тестам в которых настолько все очевидно, какие ответы куда приведут)))

----------


## Шавырин

> 31. но как-то сомнительно отношусь к тестам в которых настолько все очевидно, какие ответы куда приведут)))


Можно провериться в диспансере :Wink: 

У меня 52 " Я говорил с медициной,они не могут объяснить этот факт" (с) :Big Grin:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Можно провериться в диспансере


нее.. бывал я в психушке.. хватило на сутки полежать, с их дурными санитарами, которые орут и наводят панику больше чем пациенты  :Big Grin:

----------

Шавырин (18.04.2011)

----------


## Lara

54.

----------


## Won Soeng

Ваш результат в баллах: 37. 
    Для данного теста нормой считается результат от 15 до 65 баллов. 

Ваш результат считается нормальным. Вы, по всей видимости, не имеете предрасположенности к шизофрении, равно как и к другим психическим расстройствам.
Скорее всего, вас удовлетворяет ваш нынешний образ жизни, вы мало подвержены депрессиям и вполне устойчивы к стрессам, не подвержены резким перепадам настроения. Продолжайте жить в том же духе, и шизофрения вам не грозит!
При этом важно понимать, что данный тест не позволяет оценить множество физиологических факторов, оказывающих определяющее воздействие на результат диагностики. В то же время, если вы честно ответили на все вопросы, результат теста дает вам повод задуматься о вашем образе жизни и ближе познакомиться с вашей собственной личностью.

----------


## Won Soeng

> 31. но как-то сомнительно отношусь к тестам в которых настолько все очевидно, какие ответы куда приведут)))


Оттого и очевидно, что результат низкий  :Wink:  
У каждого свое понимание нормы.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

77 баллов  :Smilie:

----------

Юндрун Топден (19.04.2011)

----------


## Ersh

43

----------


## Good

48

----------


## Vadim K

Ваш результат в баллах: 43. 
Для данного теста нормой считается результат от 15 до 65 баллов. 

Ваш результат считается нормальным. Вы, по всей видимости, не имеете предрасположенности к шизофрении, равно как и к другим психическим расстройствам.
Скорее всего, вас удовлетворяет ваш нынешний образ жизни, вы мало подвержены депрессиям и вполне устойчивы к стрессам, не подвержены резким перепадам настроения. Продолжайте жить в том же духе, и шизофрения вам не грозит!
При этом важно понимать, что данный тест не позволяет оценить множество физиологических факторов, оказывающих определяющее воздействие на результат диагностики. В то же время, если вы честно ответили на все вопросы, результат теста дает вам повод задуматься о вашем образе жизни и ближе познакомиться с вашей собственной личностью.

----------


## Шавырин

До 65 понятно, а у кого за этим порогом, что там написанно в "заключении"?

----------


## Won Soeng

> До 65 понятно, а у кого за этим порогом, что там написанно в "заключении"?


Ваш результат в баллах: 102. 
    Для данного теста нормой считается результат от 15 до 65 баллов. 

Вы имеете предрасположенность к шизофрении. 

Возможно, вам следует показаться врачу или задуматься о серьезном изменении вашего образа жизни.
Тем не менее, столь высокое значение в результатах теста совсем не обязательно свидетельствует о растущей угрозе заболевания шизофренией. Вполне возможно, что причиной превышения нормы стали другие факторы, такие как, например, длительное злоупотребление алкоголем, постоянные прогрессирующие стрессы, нарастающая депрессия, апатия (не связанные с психическими заболеваниями) или жизненные потрясения.
При этом важно понимать, что данный тест не позволяет оценить множество физиологических факторов, оказывающих определяющее воздействие на результат диагностики. В то же время, если вы честно ответили на все вопросы, результат теста дает вам повод задуматься о вашем образе жизни и ближе познакомиться с вашей собственной личностью.

----------

Joy (20.04.2011), Аньезка (19.04.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.04.2011), Шавырин (19.04.2011)

----------


## Юндрун Топден

74 балла  :Kiss:

----------


## Иван Сергеев

Дхарма должна уменьшать психические растройства.
Так что, для тех кто набрал много баллов - это повод задуматься, что вы практикуете на самом деле.

Хотя лучше сравнить по различию. Оценить себя до встречи с Дхармой (сколько бы вы набрали) и после.
Если положительная тенденция - то возможно и правильно практикуете.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

55 :Smilie:  Пошла посоветоваться с внутренним голосом. 

Выходя из дома, вешаю снаружи себе записку, что выключила утюг. Тогда не надо внутрь заходить и проверять.

Обожаю контролировать тесты :Smilie:  Исследую исследующего :Smilie: 
Если на все отвечать "ни разу не было", результат 24 балла На выходе и для 18 летних(21 балл) и 60-летних:



> Вероятно, вы не имеете предрасположенности к шизофрении.
> 
> Однако, результат теста говорит о том, что ваш рассудок находится под определенным давлением извне. Это могут быть стереотипы или жесткие рамки, в которых вы строите свою жизнь. В то же время, такой результат может быть связан с отличными от шизофрении патологическими расстройствами личности. Для точной диагностики возможных проблем вам рекомендуется обратиться к психотерапевту.
> При этом важно понимать, что данный тест не позволяет оценить множество физиологических факторов, оказывающих определяющее воздействие на результат диагностики. В то же время, если вы честно ответили на все вопросы, результат теста дает вам повод задуматься о вашем образе жизни и ближе познакомиться с вашей собственной личностью.


Если отвечать везде "так бывает постоянно" - 104 балла и:



> Вы имеете предрасположенность к шизофрении. 
> 
> Возможно, вам следует показаться врачу или задуматься о серьезном изменении вашего образа жизни.
> Тем не менее, столь высокое значение в результатах теста совсем не обязательно свидетельствует о растущей угрозе заболевания шизофренией. Вполне возможно, что причиной превышения нормы стали другие факторы, такие как, например, длительное злоупотребление алкоголем, постоянные прогрессирующие стрессы, нарастающая депрессия, апатия (не связанные с психическими заболеваниями) или жизненные потрясения.
> При этом важно понимать, что данный тест не позволяет оценить множество физиологических факторов, оказывающих определяющее воздействие на результат диагностики. В то же время, если вы честно ответили на все вопросы, результат теста дает вам повод задуматься о вашем образе жизни и ближе познакомиться с вашей собственной личностью.


Хочешь - не хочешь, задумывайся о своем образе жизни и лучше знакомься с собой, родимой :Smilie:  

Меня также всегда интересовало, а что именно можно принимать за шизофрению. Покажите мне того, кто не тянул резину за хвост, не откладывал неприятные дела, не спохватывался в последний момент о том, что забыл какое-то обещание, не вставал ночью проверить, закрыта ли дверь, не пропускал бы буквы и не пугался неожиданных шумов.

На девушек наверху не польстилась. Думаю, именно к ним должен был привлечь внимание данный тест :Smilie:

----------


## Шавырин

Уважаемая Пема,проследуйте сюда:http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....83%D0%B3%D0%B5 :Cool:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Не, большое спасибо :Smilie:  Но время на досуг уже закончилось. Пойду скорей выполнять невыполненные обещания.

Чай под сей тест я уже попила :Smilie:  Дим, большое спасибо за развлечения! :Smilie:  Люблю всех и желаю отличного дня!

----------

Шавырин (19.04.2011)

----------


## Иван Сергеев

> Покажите мне того, кто не тянул резину за хвост, не откладывал неприятные дела, не спохватывался в последний момент о том, что забыл какое-то обещание, не вставал ночью проверить, закрыта ли дверь, не пропускал бы буквы и не пугался неожиданных шумов.


 Бодхисаттва 1-го бхуми.

Потому что все эти беспокойства - это ТОЛЬКО беспокойства о себе. Которые бодхисаттва не имеет права допускать.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А кто Вам сказал, что это все надо делать с беспокойством? :Smilie:  

Вы считаете, бодхисаттва 1 бхуми на все эти действия не способен?Что это такой железный робот или сверхчеловек?

Например, 
http://abhidharma.ru/A/Bodhissatva/Bodhisattva.htm 
тут ничего не написано про невыключенный утюг или про пропуск букв :Smilie: 

Бодхисаттва 1 бхуми может вполне допускать ошибки, ведь его


> Первое "незнание" заключается в признании существование "Я" и дхарм. Второе "незнание" заключается в страхе перед перевоплощением в сансаре.


 Главное, - его отношение к живым существам и устремленность.

----------


## Джигме

Тоже прошел из любопытства. 55. Но в коментах к тесту видел молодых людей и с 105 баллами. Короче у молодежи больший риск.

----------


## Иван Сергеев

> Вы считаете, бодхисаттва 1 бхуми на все эти действия не способен?Что это такой железный робот или сверхчеловек?


 Да, это сверхчеловек. В самом позитивном и лучшем смысле этого слова.

Потому что:
Для бодхисаттвы нет неприятных дел. Потому что он служит живым существам без привязанности к себе.
Бодхисаттва не забывает обещания, данные живым существам. Потому что он ни в коей мере не колеблется после того как дал их.
Бодхисаттва не проверяет закрыта ли дверь в доме, в котором он спит. И не пугается чужих шагов. Потому что он посвятил своё тело службе всем живым существам  и нисколько не волнуется за него.
Бодхисаттва не пропускает буквы, потому что он не волнуется. Т.к. ему нечего волноваться.


И вот ответ на ваш вопрос - что такое шизофрения? Это крайняя степень озабоченности собой, тотальный эгоизм.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.04.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Дхарма должна уменьшать психические растройства.
> Так что, для тех кто набрал много баллов - это повод задуматься, что вы практикуете на самом деле.
> 
> Хотя лучше сравнить по различию. Оценить себя до встречи с Дхармой (сколько бы вы набрали) и после.
> Если положительная тенденция - то возможно и правильно практикуете.


Эт надо было этот тест пройти перед принятием Прибежища. Чтоб всё по-научному было. И сейчас ещё раз. И статистический анализ забацать.

----------


## Иван Сергеев

В наш век упадка психические расстройства - не редкость. Однако, на то она и есть святая Дхарма, чтобы всё излечить. Если правильно лечиться.

----------

Федор Ф (20.04.2011)

----------


## Asanga

55 ))) Жить буду, но есть надежда.



> Ваш результат находится в верхней части интервала, отнесенного к норме. Это может свидетельствовать о возможном будущем перекосе результата за границу интервала нормы в связи с интенсификацией воздействий на вашу личность тех факторов, влиянию которых вы подвержены в вашей повседневной жизни.

----------


## Николай Бе

Ваш результат в баллах: 49.
Для данного теста нормой считается результат от 15 до 65 баллов.

Ваш результат считается нормальным. Вы, по всей видимости, не имеете предрасположенности к шизофрении, равно как и к другим психическим расстройствам.

Тссс... об этом не должны узнать те, кто за мной следит...

----------


## Буль

> Не дай мне бог сойти с ума.
> Нет, легче посох и сума;
>     Нет, легче труд и глад.
> Не то, чтоб разумом моим
> Я дорожил; не то, чтоб с ним
>    Расстаться был не рад:
> 
> Когда б оставили меня
> На воле, как бы резво я
> ...


А.С. Пушкин

----------

Юндрун Топден (21.04.2011)

----------

